# Changes in RIU site



## herbose (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe I'm doing something wrong but I've been having some problems with the site since the last software upgrade. It used to be that when I posted a thread or just a reply I could go to NEW POSTS and it would be there. Not there anymore. Doesn't show up again until someone replies. If I simply check a thread and go back to NEW POSTS it's gone until there's a new post. 
I can find them in MY ROLLITUP in Your last 5 threads and last 5 posts but that's only 5 deep.
I may have changed something in my control panel but I don't remember doing that.
Anyone else have the same problem or know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not having the same problem but something similar. in my last 5 threads and last 5 posts, lots of the threads I post in won't show up in my rollitup.

also another problem I am having is I keep getting updated e-mails of subscribed threads when I turned off that option. wassup with that??


----------



## herbose (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh, great. I just went to 10:40 pm in NEW POSTS and this thread and your post weren't there. Did you find it there or in the forum list?


----------



## herbose (Feb 28, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I'm not having the same problem but something similar. in my last 5 threads and last 5 posts, lots of the threads I post in won't show up in my rollitup.
> 
> also another problem I am having is I keep getting updated e-mails of subscribed threads when I turned off that option. wassup with that??


I had the same problem with the e-mail so I went back and turned it off again. Now it's off. Try that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2010)

it's always been like this for me, for years now.


----------



## herbose (Feb 28, 2010)

I suspect I'm just gonna have to get used to it.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah, I had this problem for awhile, got used to it.


----------

